# X-Factor



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I got out yesterday in my new Malibu X-Factor and paddled for an hour. It was a comfortable and dry ride. The X tracked in a straight line and had good speed. I found it to be a stable kayak that I will enjoy fishing from.

Robert


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Glad you enjoyed the new ride Robert. Looking forward to seeing you paddle that thing. Mind if I give it a try?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

thanx for the info i already told capt. ray that i was getting one from them this fall


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Daryl, are you going to try to get out some day this week? I have not seen the forcast for the wind but wed/thur look good so far. I hope to hook up with someone this week. I'm stuck with duty all next week and that is going to drive me nuts.

Robert


----------

